# Kindle Fire/USB



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone that has a Fire let me know if previous versions of the kindle's USB cord will work with a Fire?


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

The cord for my Kindle 2 didnt seem to want to plug into the Fire, but the cord for my Kindle 3 worked fine. I dont like what happens when you connect it to the computer. 

It wants to load a driver of some sort, but there doesnt seem to be a driver for it. Weird.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My previous cords work, and so does my cell charger.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Interesting, that's what I've been reading everywhere, conflicting reports............


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

My K2 cord and my Droid cord works fine with my Fire.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a standard micro-usb port... Same thing that is used on K2, K3, and new K4s (I assume the original Kindle as well, but never owned one). Nothing proprietary or special.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Original Kindle used a power cord that was separate from the USB cord.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've used my BlackBerry charger (which also worked on K3) to charge the Fire.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jd78 said:


> It's a standard micro-usb port... Same thing that is used on K2, K3, and new K4s (I assume the original Kindle as well, but never owned one). Nothing proprietary or special.


The Klassic Kindle or original Kindle, has a mini-usb port, so will not work.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

intinst said:


> The Klassic Kindle or original Kindle, has a mini-usb port, so will not work.


I wasn't sure (and stated as such), and was too lazy to look it up... Just should have left it off altogether. Regardless, the Fire uses a micro-usb port/cable which is used on most modern mobile devices these days.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jd78 said:


> I wasn't sure (and stated as such), and was too lazy to look it up... Just should have left it off altogether. Regardless, the Fire uses a micro-usb port/cable which is used on most modern mobile devices these days.


I still have my KK, so didn't have to look up anything


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've successfully charged my fire via my K2 cord plugged into the wall. . .it was a little slower than with the power cord that came with it, but it worked.

I've also successfully charged it via the Droid car charger I have in my car. . .that worked as well as the included power cord.

I've not connected it to a computer yet, but chances are the 'driver' it wants is a standard thing. . . .the computer has to figure out what it is and how to talk to it. . . every time you plug in a new USB drive you'll see that and it is my understanding that that's just what a computer thinks any Kindle is.


----------



## genodidit! (Oct 12, 2011)

what kind of fire is a kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

genodidit! said:


> what kind of fire is a kindle?




Kindle is a sort of 'brand name' at this point, I guess, for Amazon's line of e-readers. In general, they are eInk devices. . . .but the newly released Kindle FIRE is somewhat different in that it is NOT eInk and has the ability to handle lots of other content than Amazon ebooks -- movies, music, etc.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

My DX usb cable works on Fire.  A little hard to go in .


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

My K3 USB works fine on the Fire.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I tried my Kindle DX USB cord with my Fire.  It did not seem to fit the Fire.  I did not force it.  Has anyone plugged the Kindle DX USB cord into the Fire and into your computer to up/download?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> My DX usb cable works on Fire. A little hard to go in .


Lambert, who posted just a bit earlier, said the above about using a DX cable..

Betsy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy, but does Amazon recommend this.  The in port for the Fire is not the same as the export of the DX.  They do not appear to line up.  I do not want to ruin my Fire by my bad decision to force the DX USB into the Fire for the purpose of connecting to my computer.  Beth


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The ports on K2, K3, DX, Touch, K4 and Fire are all the same -- a micro USB port.  

Note that micro USB's are not rectangles. . .they're slightly rounded trapezoids. . .so up is one way and down is the other.  Not all devices put up up, if you know what I mean, but if you look closely you'll see which way the cord gets plugged in.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I understand the USB ports.  I did not want to force it.  Good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

The USB works fine on the Fire. Thanks everyone.  I was just being too careful. I just uploaded a You Tube video into my FB via the Fire!  What a great device!  Love it.


----------

